# Repashy superpig??



## jonshaw (Jun 21, 2011)

i was thinking about ordering some superpig and wondered peoples views on it?
i have cresties and wondered if any one had seen good results with it before :2thumb:


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

its hard to tell if it makes an effect imo. If a crestie looks brighter... it might just be the fact its fired up more than usual etc. 
I do use it, but more as an experiment. I must admit, recently one of my halloweens that has been on it has seemed brigher in her fired down state, but not seen her fully fired to see the other end of the colour scale. 

It is also included in the full repashy mix as well i believe, but i add a drop more. 

Best thing, if you do get it, is to take a pic of your gecko/s the day you introduce it, then take a pic every week or month of the geckos in the same state and postition. (eg fired/unfired - left side view etc) and see if you can see a difference from the pics you take. I doubt you will notice a difference by eye as the changes will most likely be quite slow to show.


----------

